# مهادات جميله للأم المميزه



## &امل& (16 يناير 2014)

مهادات جميله للأم المميزه
​*




مهادات مميزه من الكروشيه 

قطن ممتاز مستورد من تركيا ... جودة جداً عالية 

+ هدية http://www.aswaqcity.com/thread1315123.htmlجميله وهي تلبسية الرضاعه الصغيره 

لمشاهده والطلب 

تفضلي بالدخول على متجرنا ثم توجهي على قسم { كروشيه - المهادات } 

او يمكنك متابعتنا عن طريق الإستقرام على حسابنا { MWIFY }





الموديلات 

















































































... للطلب ...
على المتجر www.mwify.com
على واتس المتجر 0505425949

... البيانات المطلوبه ...
اسم المستلم 
المدينة / الدوله ( العنوان كامل )
رقم الجوال 
الإيميل
العدد المطلوب 
اللون المطلوب
النوعية المطلوبه

... لدفع المبلغ ...

البنك الأهلي التجاري
25762154000203

IBAN 
SA0410000025762154000203

مصرف الراجحي 
487608010275412

IBAN 
SA1280000487608010275412
​*



 __________________

لمتابعة منتجات المتجر 
www.mwify.com
على الجوال 0505425949
على الواتس آب 0505425949
للإعلان في المتجر .. تكلفة البنر 300 ريال لمدة 6 شهور ​


----------

